# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Bolovanje nakon porodiljnog

## winnerica

Porodiljni za 3. dijete sam koristila do 30.4. o.g., od 1.5. radim; nakon koliko isplaćenih plača imam mogućnost ići na bolovanje s normalnim primanjima? Hvala!

----------


## jelena.O

od 1.8.

----------


## winnerica

Hvala Jelena, sunce moje <3 i mislila sam tako, dakle 3 isplaćena osobna dohotka su dovoljna...

----------


## jelena.O

prava 2 treba sjesti ali do kraja mjeseca koji prethodi tom mjesecu u kojem si na bolovanju, jel neka frka?

----------


## trampolina

Jelena, jesi li ti sigurna u to?
Evo moje situacije: godišnji (15 dana nakon porodiljnog), dva dana radila, bolovanje od skoro mjesec dana-dobila sam čisto pristojne novce. Očekivala sam u vrh glave 1600kn a stiglo mi je oko duplo više.

Kako uopće računaju bolovanje, po cijeni sata ili?

----------


## winnerica

Je, frka mi je; najmlađa ima upalu uha i sad sam u komi... Moram nekaj iskemijati, a g.o. mi nedaju iz inata jer sam koristila (pazi ovo!) stari godišnji do 19.6. ko i sav normalan svijet!

----------


## KLARA31

ja sam odmah sa porodiljnog bila na bolovanju na dijete i rečeno mi je da će mi bit uplaćen minimum 2.200kn mj.

----------

